# Any substitution for heat conductive rubber pad



## allsewfast (Aug 15, 2010)

I am about to heat press slate and discovered I need a heat conductive rubber pad. Is there anything I can buy locally that would substitute for this?


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

not that I found. I have the actual heat conductive pads and haven't seen anything like them locally


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Is this pad like the Foam pads we use for Rhinestones?

It is a head conductive gray Pad 
Sandy jo


----------



## allsewfast (Aug 15, 2010)

This is actually a buffer pad between heat platen of heat press and substrate being pressed. It allows object to heat slowly and evenly and prevents breakage of tiles, glass and slate. I might have to wait and order it from my supplier but thought there might be something on local market.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

cindy i so dye sub with cobra inks, I know myshirtconnection has foam pads, that i use for Rhinestones for this very reason.

Not sure if that helps or not, but there are different depths to them as well and great prices .

You need to heat up the foam pad before you use it, they are rubbery gray and stretchy,, I have often wondered if i should use it for dye sub?

If you get ink on these for dye sub when the gasses re released does it stain the rubber and if so does it transfer to the next project,, this is the only reason i have not tried my foam sheets, with dye sub?

thank for any input
Sandy jo


----------



## allsewfast (Aug 15, 2010)

Any time you do sublimation you should use blowout paper on top and bottom to protect platen or in your case foam because it can transfer and then transfer to another job. I just buy the big rolls of butcher (white paper) at Sam's club. I'm not sure about the foam you are using. I do rhinestones also and have never used foam, so tell me more. Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i also use that huge roll from sams club unwaxed butcher paper and works like a dream,, 
I will experiment and let you know,, about the foam pads, 

Sandy jo


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Thick felt or nomex will work. For smaller tiles, I sometimes use a coozy I've cut open or even a mousepad 1/8" thick.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Jim,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have not had success with the nomex pad.
Worse case, do it upside down.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

David,
I've never had success printing upside down. Guess that's why we all experiment our own ways


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It is not easy.


----------

